# Honda 5 horse engine specs



## twoboysdad (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello,

I have a 5 horse honda engine that picked up at a garage sale. I need to find out some infomation about it like specs and such.

All i can find is one lable on it that says Engine Family 2HNXS and followed by what looks like 83TAK. Not sure about the "T" as its kinda smudged.

If anyone has any information on this engine or can direct me to a site where i can find out more about this engine i would be grateful.


thanks

Jeff


----------



## twoboysdad (Jun 16, 2007)

anyone able to help with this?


----------

